# How much should a budgie weigh?



## donttakemycandy

My budgies are Australian. Feel free to list the weights for other types maybe it'll help someone else! ^u^


----------



## RavensGryf

Of course as with any living being, frame size will vary which will affect weight slightly. But generally, the “wild type” or non-English will usually weigh around 30-32 grams +/-.


----------



## donttakemycandy

RavensGryf said:


> Of course as with any living being, frame size will vary which will affect weight slightly. But generally, the "wild type" or non-English will usually weigh around 30-32 grams +/-.


Oof... Mine got weighed by the vet and I saw it say he's 40 grams •~•


----------



## StarlingWings

If the vet says he's healthy, and has a good proportion of fat/muscle relative to his body size, then he's just fine  Weight brackets, as in humans, are good guidelines but there are definitely exceptions :thumbsup:


----------

